# Things I am doing for me



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I am slowly getting used to it just being my kids and me at home. I'm a literary agent so I can work anywhere anytime. I have no set schedule. I've decided to go through my bucket list. So far I'm:

Running and training for a Spartan race. 
Taking ballroom dancing classes (my partner is 80 and smells like sports cream).
Learning guitar (husband is actually really excited about this one and wants to help me instead of me getting lessons). 
Dieting (I've lost three dress sizes. I look good.)
Got my hair did and my pedicure done and went on a shopping spree because of the three dress sizes gone thing. 
Learning to cook interesting meals. 
Going to smoking cessation classes. 

I don't know what I'm going to do next. And while I do still hope for an R down the road I know I'll be fine even if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Everything is okay in the end.

If it's not okay, then it's not the end.


----------



## firefairy (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for this post. It was some much needed encouragement to read it!! I wrote myself a little list too! Can't wait to start feeling better!


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I always said if my body was found on a jogging trail I was dragged there because I don't run. But honestly the couch to 5k program is lovely and the running really helps me focus and stop obsessing over all the things I can't change.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations! It feels good to start doing things for yourself instead of keep thinking on ifs and whys and doing things around the M when you are separated. H was very supportive when I began my business last year, but somehow I felt he was trying to tell me what to do, I ended up not liking it. 

Doing things for you and discovering your inner love towards you is amazing, have been feeling this way for a couple of days after deciding to take a long trip for 2.5 months. Filling visa application, doing the process and knowing I will be there for me-time makes me feel great. 

Keep on doing that!


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

Pam, just read your first thread... my heart goes out to you.

What is surprising to me, is that some over here come really fast with all kinds of action plans... hell I was a mess for several months after my ex bailed out... how do you do that :scratchhead:

Impressive list btw... and good luck with quitting smoking under the circumstances.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I had to do something or go crazy.


----------

